# charity donations up or down?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Our donations were waaaay down. Don't know if it's the economy or not making the smaller, local newspaper this year (we made the bigger, farther away paper). We made 1/3 of what we usually make, but it was still fun, as each donor got a complimentary shrunken head!

d5


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this was the 1st year for donations- didnt know what to expect , comments was made ( boy even on halloween someone wants money--another donation pot! ) crap like that anyway dont know if ill do it again-but american cancer society is getting $51 and change for one nights work.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the same - zero last year, zero this year. we don't advertise to try to keep traffic down in the neighborhood, (rely on word of mouth) I probably won't put the box out next year.


----------

